# Novell schließt kritische Lücken in GroupWise



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2009)

Novell hat Updates für GroupWise 7.x und 8.x veröffentlicht, die sechs Sicherheitslücken schließen sollen. Zwei der Lücken beruhen auf Buffer Overflows im GroupWise Internet Agent, die sich aus der Ferne ausnutzen lassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

